# *Colson clipper project*



## Nickinator

So I got home and instantly started working on my clipper, tearing it down and tracking down missing parts. I purchased this from the auction that was listed 2 weeks back and couldn't be happier! the bike is extremely solid and a good project. most would see this bike and think (another restoration project I dont need. guess again my friends  its being resurrected. shawn can vouch for that.


----------



## Gary Mc

Good luck with it Nick, can't wait to follow your progress!!!!!!


----------



## catfish

Very nice! I'm glad you got the badge.


----------



## Nickinator

thanks again catfish!  it fits like a glove.

Nick.



catfish said:


> Very nice! I'm glad you got the badge.


----------



## Nickinator

Here is a few pictures of what My colson clipper looks like now


----------



## npence

Would never of guessed there would've any paint under the rust looks good nick.


----------



## jpromo

Leave it! She's beautiful.


----------



## jpromo

Was that an oxalic acid bath? I can't imagine you steel wooled that to this point.


----------



## Nickinator

a crap load of the following, 

naval jelly
000 steel wool
magic erasers
paper towels
brass wheels
pb blaster
and a lot of time 



jpromo said:


> Was that an oxalic acid bath? I can't imagine you steel wooled that to this point.


----------



## jpromo

Do you just brush the naval jelly on the whole frame? Is there a certain brand you like which doesn't damage paint? It's the one thing I haven't added to my arsenal yet.


----------



## Oldbikes

WOW!  Love the green and patina.  I thought it was a complete rust bucket.  Good work!


----------



## Nickinator

not sure of the brand but it works wonders. I recommend saving as much as you can of anything.   don't leave it on for to long or it will kill the paint test it for about (5 minutes)  if its doing its job leave it on for (30-45 minutes) each time you apply it.  here is the pattern we did. naval jelly sit for (30 minutes) rinse with water always after using or it could still eat away at the paint, then after I washed the jelly off i steel wooled a little then rinsed again. and repeat. make sure to watch how much is coming off  I took a few places off down to primer so watch it. 



jpromo said:


> Do you just brush the naval jelly on the whole frame? Is there a certain brand you like which doesn't damage paint? It's the one thing I haven't added to my arsenal yet.


----------



## Nickinator

I kind of had a feeling it was under there. I guess im just crazy for thinking there was original paint under rust. 




npence said:


> Would never of guessed there would've any paint under the rust looks good nick.


----------



## fatbike

Wow! That did clean up well... great work, cool bike!


----------



## krate-mayhem

*clipper*

That cleaned up nice that is a good looking bike


----------



## 55tbird

*Nice job Nick!!*

I knew that bike was solid when I saw it. Great to see you bringing it back from the dead. It was also nice to see you at the recent shows in OH and MI. Great to see your passion for the hobby!   Mike


----------



## JOEL

Nice work Nick. I had a close look at that bike and would never have thought it would clean.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Wow & wow ......*

Great job Nick ... grease it & ride it ... it looks awesome ... I would've never thought it would come out that good ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## Nickinator

*update*

here is a little update. I steel wheeled most of the metal but not much came out, I also replaced the crank arm as it was almost rotted off. also cleaned up the accessorys and put then back on.... the original owner would be proud


----------



## fordmike65

Looks great Nick. Makes me wish I woulda picked it up. Best of luck finding the missing pieces to make her whole again.


----------



## Nickinator

slow deal in the works for a cushioner and a clipper chain guard plus a bull nose super cruiser boys project.

Nick.



fordmike65 said:


> Looks great Nick. Makes me wish I woulda picked it up. Best of luck finding the missing pieces to make her whole again.


----------



## RustyK

*Ol' Clippy*

Nice work Nick! Can't wait to ride old clippy.


----------



## rockabillyjay

LOVE how it came out!!! great job on saving what most people would have just blasted away...


----------



## DonChristie

Looks great! You did the Lord's work! This IS what our hobby is all about! Amazing what a lil Steel wool and alot of determination will achieve! Ride on!


----------



## Nickinator

*Nose art/pin up girl*

So I have made up my mind on this. Since This bike is a 41 and right before we entered the war. I have decided to paint a pin up girl on the chain guard like on bombers during WW2 The names I have come up with are 

(Battleship-Becky) Kind of a sailor girl dressed for power.
(Ghostly-Grace) Kind of a see through ghost image riding the bow of a ghost ship
(woMan of war) dressed in revolutionary gear or, a girl on the front bow of a wooden ship like a mascot.
(shipwreck-Shelly) which i would have dressed in really tattered clothes 
and My favorite, (unShakable-Shelly)  which I will have sitting on a battleship gun pointing out to sea as if she were yelling (FIRE)

What do you guys think?


----------



## rustyspoke66

I like the idea of the girl on the chainguard. I have used danish oil in clear satin applied with a clean rag on a few bikes with simular patina and it seals everything up and really makes the color pop. It also makes maintaining the bike allot easier. It's a cheap way to preserve and you could try it on something else to see how you like it first.


----------



## Gary Mc

Since it's a Clipper, I like "unShakable-Shelly".


----------



## Nickinator

**Clipper update**

well the parts to finish it finally came in the mail today and in a blazing heat I finished putting her together and took a ride and believe it or not it rides pretty good! now just need to paint the chain guard and put on the nose-art.
















Nick.


----------



## bricycle

Neat Nick! So was she all Green/black originally? "Mean Green"


----------



## Nickinator

It was lime green/ and green with white pin striping originally.   the chain guard is from a post war blister tank bike and is going to get re painted the bikes lime green/ and green.

EDIT: forgot to add that the bike also had some silver paint as well

Nick.



bricycle said:


> Neat Nick! So was she all Green/black originally? "Mean Green"


----------



## Coaster Brake

That sure is a funky looking bike, but it's really cool!


----------



## RustyK

*patina*

Love that patina, it looks better every time I see the bike. Glad the maiden voyage of the Clipper went well!


----------



## Freqman1

Nickinator said:


> well the parts to finish it finally came in the mail today and in a blazing heat I finished putting her together and took a ride and believe it or not it rides pretty good! now just need to paint the chain guard and put on the nose-art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick.




Who woulda thunk it? Here is what I remember picking up! I gotta hand it to ya Nick I, along with everyone else that saw this bike when I brought it up to MLC, had serious doubts. I'm glad you were able to get it--yeah F-you FordMike! Just kidding!!! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

What!?!?! No, F-U! Ha! If I wasn't such a freakin' giant, I would've given him some competition! Glad Nick got it. He really put a lot of heart into this thing. You better keep it!


----------



## sleepy

Amazing turnaround......saw this bike at the AA swap and never would have thought it possible that its original paint could be resurrected. Good to see it up and running.


----------



## babyjesus

*wow*

what a great job - it looks fantastic.  I don't know why but the upward angle of the stem bothers me, I'm sure it's meant to be like that but I've just got a phobia for that swan like upward angle - it's anti streamline.  I can't believe how great a job you did cleaning that thing up. I have been following this thread and others where you mentioned the mix of chemicals you used to do it - very good and useful to know - thank you!  This really is a testament to what can be done. Well done. And such a cool bike too and in my fave colour combo. Those tanks look like boats - such a cool and unique design. Colson really deserves points for making some real special and different looking bikes but that work well and look good. Other companies, not to mention any names, didn't make anything spectacular or out of the ordinary/standard of the time, and then some did but unsuccessfully - they just didn't look right or work well. Colson is a great manufacturer and really is in keeping with the stylish and experimental way of things of the time and they made so many different and unique models that hold their own to this day.  

Nick you have a real gem there - few things are better than a complete orig top of the line deluxe Colson


----------



## markivpedalpusher

This bike found the right care taker for sure!


----------



## RustyK

*Rode it yesterday*

Rode the Clipper yesterday. I love the damn thing! It looks exactly the way an old bike should look as far as I'm concerned. And the original accessories the kid put on way back when are way cool.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I vote no on the sea shell night light

"just sayin"


----------



## Nickinator

markivpedalpusher said:


> I vote no on the sea shell night light
> 
> "just sayin"




It's a little over the top with accessory's but if its what the kid put on it, it's what's going to stay on it.      No matter how much he may hate me for it but the basket had to go.


Thanks every one for the complements the bike was a labor of love and a lot of my pride and soul was put into this bike to bring her back from the grave. Still have a little bit more work to do but it's mostly done. Here is the reason I haven't been on much. We are in Vegas baby!!


----------



## fordmike65

Vegas? How u enjoying Circus Circus? You out cruising the strip on the Clipper?


----------

